# No Camera Work - Any Custom Rom



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok so i tried several custom roms and cant get any camera apps to work any help will be appericated


----------



## dest (Oct 14, 2011)

We need a bit more information than that.

Are you running an AOSP rom or Stock/modified?

Did you happen to update to the MD3 or MF1 modem/tz? If so than you need a kernel that understands the change in the DMA address used for the camera. If your running Cyanogenmod, the default kernel has already been updated accordingly.


----------



## debrad0307 (Jan 4, 2012)

Like Dest said, we need more info. What error is the camera giving you? You should also try a factory reset to see if that fixes your issue. If all else fails then you should flash the stock recovery. If that doesn't work then you probably have a hardware issue.

Sent from my Synergized S3 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Figured it out. Was the baseband verison. As soon as I downgraded it, everything worked. Read it somewhere in another post. Thanks guys


----------

